

Throwable Camera Captures Stable Video and Images - gammarator
http://www.digitalcamerainfo.com/news/throwable-camera-captures-stable-video-and-images-looks-like-pokeball

======
eksith
When I read "throwable", I thought it implied "disposable".

This, in a way, reminds me of the scene in Prometheus where the scientists map
the interior of the cave/ship using a pair of floating censors than scan the
walls. I can imagine (a more hardened version of) something like this being
dropped down a mine shaft or crevasse in search and rescue situations. Or even
thrown into a building.

The radio-controlled robots have a relatively narrow field of view and you
often only see where the camera is pointed (on the throwable ones, I think the
camera is confined to one axis, up/down, motion).

Combine this with the gigapixel camera (
[http://www.nbcnews.com/technology/50-gigapixel-camera-
straig...](http://www.nbcnews.com/technology/50-gigapixel-camera-straight-out-
science-fiction-840003) ) and you have Prometheus tech today. Just gotta work
on that anti-gravity part now.

Edit: Just finished watching the full video demo. Looks like they're pushing
the search/rescue angle too. It makes perfect sense really. I hope it gets to
market soon!

